
Study: Why are so many Americans skeptical about climate change? - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2015/11/23/why-are-so-many-americans-skeptical-about-climate-change-a-study-offers-a-surprising-answer/
======
DrScump
"The report did _not_ examine the impact of outside money on the messages of
groups that _encourage_ activism on climate change."

